# Here's my babies!



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

These are the best I have at the moment

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289680075


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Cute kitties you have there.... Love their fur markings and colorings!  They all look really sleepy? in the pics  hehe


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

yeah, I took those pics today and it was really hot so they were all pretty wiped out.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Your cats have beautiful markings, Yanikin.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww, beautiful cats! I'm jealous!


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

Aw thanks! I've put some new pics up today if you want to have a look. Just click on the same link above.

xxx


----------

